# Crescent Poster



## rtabern (Jul 26, 2009)

I am a big fan of the Michael Schwab posters... they're the ones you see in the Superliner cars when you go up and down the stairs... and are in some of the SSL cars. I have gotten copies of the original ones: Capitol Limited, Empire Builder, Sunset Limited, Southwest Chief, Silver Star, and California Zephyr. And the newer ones: Texas Eagle, Coast Starlight, and City of New Orleans.

I just heard he came out with a new one for the Crescent (in May 2009).

It's not for sale yet on the Amtrak website or Schwab's site. 

Just wondering if anyone got one of them... PM me... I might be wiling to buy.

I also heard he's currently working on new poster designs for the Lincoln Service and Lake Shore Limited!!


----------



## wayman (Jul 26, 2009)

rtabern said:


> I am a big fan of the Michael Schwab posters... they're the ones you see in the Superliner cars when you go up and down the stairs... and are in some of the SSL cars. I have gotten copies of the original ones: Capitol Limited, Empire Builder, Sunset Limited, Southwest Chief, Silver Star, and California Zephyr. And the newer ones: Texas Eagle, Coast Starlight, and City of New Orleans.
> I just heard he came out with a new one for the Crescent (in May 2009).
> 
> It's not for sale yet on the Amtrak website or Schwab's site.
> ...


I'm not aware of the Crescent print being available poster-size, but it is in the new set of six Schwab postcards which Amtrak gives away at events like National Train Day (along with the new City and Starlight prints).


----------



## manchacrr (Jul 27, 2009)

About two weeks ago, I came across the following website: http://www.westernfolder.com/amtrak/catalog/logon.cfm

It is the ordering system for Amtrak's marketing division. On the site one can order several of the poster designs, as well as the route guides, timetables, maps, brochures, and postcards.


----------



## wayman (Jul 27, 2009)

trainman668 said:


> About two weeks ago, I came across the following website: http://www.westernfolder.com/amtrak/catalog/logon.cfmIt is the ordering system for Amtrak's marketing division. On the site one can order several of the poster designs, as well as the route guides, timetables, maps, brochures, and postcards.


Unfortunately, they don't have any of the long-distance train-specific posters--just the generic Amtrak posters in several designs; and they only have the first set of postcards, not the new 2009 one including the Crescent. (Of course, since there's little overlap between the two sets, getting the first set is the only way to get the Zephyr, Chief, etc.)

Also, you have to pretend to be a government agency or other official group in order to order stuff from them.


----------



## haolerider (Jul 27, 2009)

wayman said:


> trainman668 said:
> 
> 
> > About two weeks ago, I came across the following website: http://www.westernfolder.com/amtrak/catalog/logon.cfmIt is the ordering system for Amtrak's marketing division. On the site one can order several of the poster designs, as well as the route guides, timetables, maps, brochures, and postcards.
> ...


No, you can order from Western Folder, you just can't get the Trailblazer signs and other material intended for official use.


----------



## wayman (Jul 27, 2009)

haolerider said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > trainman668 said:
> ...


Nifty--thanks for clarifying. I'll try ordering a few additional postcard sets at some point. I haven't taken apart the one I have... what I'd like to do is create a nice set of five cards using two of Schwab's and three National Parks art deco postcards of old advertisements, nicely showcasing my 2007 vacation like so:



















I might try to do similar things for other trips I've been on, if I can find similarly-styled artwork of Lake Louise and Banff to go with the Empire Builder print, for instance.

Also, Schwab's website portfolio now includes the new art for the Crescent and City as well as a new autumn leaves design I've never seen before and an old city-scape design I've only seen on a banner at Paoli Station. None of those were there as of a few months ago when I last looked at his portfolio. It still doesn't include the Auto Train or Coast Starlight designs, though.


----------



## Guest_Jonathon_* (Feb 3, 2010)

So I take it....that the only place to purchase the Michael Schwab Amtrak posters is through his website for $150.00?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 3, 2010)

Guest_Jonathon_* said:


> So I take it....that the only place to purchase the Michael Schwab Amtrak posters is through his website for $150.00?


You can get some of them direct from Amtrak for $5. Those are here


----------



## Guest_MontanaJim_* (Feb 3, 2010)

i was going to buy one from schwab's store but they dont allow returns. i am not going to pay 150 bucks for something i dont know the quality of. does anyone here have one of his 150.00 posters? is it good quality? worth 150.00?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

This seems like an employee-only site. Is the general public even able to use it?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 3, 2010)

I have one but it doesn't say "Crescent" on it. It just says "Amtrak". Same poster, though. there is some site that travel agents and the like are allowed to use, and they sent me some posters like that. Don't ask me why they think I'm a travel agent.


----------



## cpamtfan (Feb 3, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I have one but it doesn't say "Crescent" on it. It just says "Amtrak". Same poster, though. there is some site that travel agents and the like are allowed to use, and they sent me some posters like that. Don't ask me why they think I'm a travel agent.



I think I have the link to where they were talking about. I'll put it up in a few minutes.


----------



## cpamtfan (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.westernfolder.com/amtrak/catalog/welcome.cfm

They are out of a few items, but have some good stuff. I'm still waiting for one of the new wall maps.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the SW Chief poster and the BOS-NYP-WAS combined and the individual Boston, New York, and Washington. I know he made one for my home city of Philadelphia which I have seen in the PHL CA. He does have some great work!

Steve


----------



## Michael Schwab (Jun 5, 2010)

Guest_MontanaJim_* said:


> i was going to buy one from schwab's store but they dont allow returns. i am not going to pay 150 bucks for something i dont know the quality of. does anyone here have one of his 150.00 posters? is it good quality? worth 150.00?


The prints my studio is offering are very high quality, printed digitally on archival paper and signed. These very dramatic, rich colors will never fade. And yes, you can return the print is you are not pleased with it.

News: The latest prints added to the AMTRAK collection: Sunset Limited, Adirondack, and now...Cardinal. All award-winning designs.


----------



## Edgefan (Jun 5, 2010)

rtabern said:


> I am a big fan of the Michael Schwab posters... they're the ones you see in the Superliner cars when you go up and down the stairs... and are in some of the SSL cars. I have gotten copies of the original ones: Capitol Limited, Empire Builder, Sunset Limited, Southwest Chief, Silver Star, and California Zephyr. And the newer ones: Texas Eagle, Coast Starlight, and City of New Orleans.
> I just heard he came out with a new one for the Crescent (in May 2009).
> 
> It's not for sale yet on the Amtrak website or Schwab's site.
> ...


My wife purchased the Crescent poster from the station agent when we were in NOL the morning of April 22, 2010. It made it all around the country no worse for wear! We plan on framing it with our other Amtrak and older railroad posters. The poster is not the fine quality that you would get directly from Michael Schwab, this was the ten dollar version. Someday, we will upgrade! :lol:


----------



## RTOlson (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm enjoying this discussion -- I'm a huge fan of Schwab's work, especially for the public areas in Northern California. I, too, would love a high-quality print someday but it might get pricey -- there are some really excellent designs.


----------



## rtabern (Jun 5, 2010)

I was in New Orleans in March 2010 and they had the Crescent, Sunset Limited (the newer one with the western scenery not the older one with the orange groves), and City of New Orleans for sale. The funny thing is they DONT advertise that!! But if you ask at the desk they sell them for either $5 or $10.

So, yep, got the Crescent.

The only one I am in need of now to get the complete collection is the Lake Shore Limited one... it's got the train and a boy fishing in front of a lake on it. No one (even the head marketing folks at Amtrak apparently) knows where to get one. I am hoping they will eventually come out and I can get one here... :^D

Schwab is awesome!!!! I have his Amtrak posters decorating the whole second level of my condo here.


----------



## Brenda (Oct 27, 2010)

OK I've have looked everywhere I want a Amtrack Texas Eagle Poster by Michael Schwab and have not had any luck locating - can anyone give me any advise?


----------



## rtabern (Oct 27, 2010)

Brenda said:


> OK I've have looked everywhere I want a Amtrack Texas Eagle Poster by Michael Schwab and have not had any luck locating - can anyone give me any advise?


Yes, go ahead and email Schwab's studio.

http://www.michaelschwab.com/contact.html

They will sell you any of the posters... even the ones not specifically listed on the website. I ended up buying all 20 or some Amtrak Schwab posters out there -- they make a nice addition to my train-themed 2nd floor of my condo.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2010)

You bought 20 posters at $150 a pop? :blink:

They're really nice posters, and I would LOVE to have some. But that's a little steep for me, I'd gladly settle for a lower quality print for less.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 28, 2010)

Ryan said:


> You bought 20 posters at $150 a pop? :blink:
> 
> They're really nice posters, and I would LOVE to have some. But that's a little steep for me, I'd gladly settle for a lower quality print for less.


The Amtrak store has some 5 dollar prints of the Acela posters. I have all 4 they look good enough for me :lol:

Link to store


----------



## Duke of Anhalt-Dessau (Feb 12, 2011)

I am a travel agent so I ordered a bunch of the free posters, but it never asked for my IATA or CLIA or CST number so I guess you don't need to be a travel agent to order. Feel free to order them, they're free and great. I have them hanging in my home office.


----------

